# Roamio won't Stream away from Home Network



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

I just recently upgraded my Premier-4 to a Roamio Plus. I also had a TiVo Stream attached to my Network which performed pretty well with my old Premier-4.

The new Roamio is working great, except Streaming TV only seems to work when Im home connected to my own home WiFi Network. I was able to get successfully stream away from home only once, but now every time I attempt to do so, it simply says Setting up Streaming Session and then Network Error.

Any ideas or suggestions? Is anybody else having a similar issue?


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

You need to open up the UPnP ports on your firewall.

The well documented issues with the protocol aren&#8217;t necessarily problems with UPnP itself; they&#8217;re often problems with UPnP implementations. I think it prudent to investigate a little bit with your particular hardware.

But - to answer your question - check to see if you have opened up those ports as it is often the cause of the remote stuff not working.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

rspike said:


> I just recently upgraded my Premier-4 to a Roamio Plus. I also had a TiVo Stream attached to my Network which performed pretty well with my old Premier-4.
> 
> The new Roamio is working great, except Streaming TV only seems to work when Im home connected to my own home WiFi Network. I was able to get successfully stream away from home only once, but now every time I attempt to do so, it simply says Setting up Streaming Session and then Network Error.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions? Is anybody else having a similar issue?


I assume you are now using the Stream that's built into your Roamio Plus. Is it possible to have two Streams connected? IOW, can you still use your old standalone Stream and compare the results? If there's a difference, it could indicate that your network configuration favors one over the other somehow, or that the build-in Stream isn't working as well for some other reason. If the built-in unit puts too much heat-generating circuitry in one box, the standalone unit might be able to run cooler and thus faster and/or more reliably.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks --- 

Seems that it works perfectly (every time) when I'm home connected to my WiFi. Thus, I can't imagine the overheating issue contributing to it or it wouldn't work at all.

The problems only occur when I'm streaming AWAY from my home network and not connected to my home WiFi.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

This suggestion below seems reasonable since it works when connected to my home WiFi, but not away from it. 

"You need to open up the UPnP ports on your firewall" . . .

Can you be a bit more specific about what I should do here? I'm looking at the Firewall Settings on my Router Admin Page but bot quite sure what to do.

Thanks, so much!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Currently the Stream uses a TiVo proxy server for handling streaming/downloading on the WAN, not UPnP, so I don't think your problem is related to UPnP at all. This proxy server really throttles down transfer speeds, so out of home downloads are extremely slow - the subject of complaints in many Stream related threads.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

But wasn't his question pertaining to his Roamio?

He stated he WAS using a Stream.

This thread supports the issue, though there are many who report they need to do nothing.

User "spinjockey" goes into some detail...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513184


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Yes - - - I WAS using a TiVo Stream with my old Premier-4. That unit has since been retired and deactivate in favor of the Roamio Plus which has the Streaming built in.

Everything was fine on the Premier-4 --- Now, I can't Stream on my new Roamio Plus when I'm away from the home Network.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you are using MAK as login in iOS app I would logout and login again using your tivo.com email & password rather than MAK #. May not help any but worth a shot.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Funny . . . TiVo support told me to do the opposite. (Use the MAK, not my email address and password). Worth a shot either way. I think I'll also uninstall and then reinstall the App as well for good measure.

Bottom line --- Nobody here needed to alter or monkey around with their Router Firewall Settings etc. in order to get it to work. I'd like to at least eliminate that ugly road. I didn't need to do any of that with my Premier-4 and TiVo Stream. I'm hoping I won't have to do anything like that with the New Roamio Plus.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No, I didn't do anything special with my router. I also recently changed to a new router and didn't have any trouble.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

From all I've read there seems to be a Port Forwarding issue. I did check my Router Settings and Upnp is, in fact, turned on. 

TiVo Support seems clueless. Can anybody here help to solve this? What Router Settings need to be tweaked to make OOH Streaming Work?


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

** Bump ***

Anybody have any suggestions? I just hung up with TiVo Support, and they told me to "make sure my connections are secure and tight".

I know the solution here is a bit more involved than that. 

Any help is appreciated here with tweaking these Router Ports to get this to work.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Out-of-Home Streaming trouble shooting.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762/session/L3NpZC9FSkRrVXQxbQ==

*Universal plug and play*
For Out-of-home streaming to work, you must have Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) enabled on your home router. Refer to your router manufacturer's instructions for assistance with enabling UPnP.

*Network issues*
Out-of-home streaming relies both on your home network and the network you connect to away from home. If either network is not functioning (or working with too low a connection speed), out-of-home streaming will not function correctly.

To troubleshoot your home network, see General Network Troubleshooting Tips.

If your home network is working correctly but the away-from-home network you are using is causing issues, try moving to a different location with a stronger network connection.

*IMPORTANT:* Remember, you must have UPnP enabled on your router for Out-of-home streaming to work. Refer to your router manufacturer's instructions for assistance with enabling UPnP.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep - - - I did, in fact, check and UPNP is turned on.

The Wifi that I'm connected to used to Stream OOH just fine with my old Premier-4 and Tivo Stream. With my new Roamio, it won't even see the Box when trying to connect to a Streaming Session. 

Do any other Ports need to be open / forwarded???


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

TiVo Stream: Troubleshooting
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2413/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkL251VDhadDFt

*The TiVo Stream will not connect*
The TiVo Stream requires the router to have DHCP enabled in order to be assigned an IP address on your network. This is the default setting of most routers, but if you have connectivity issues, double-check the setting.

If you have MAC filtering enabled, you will also need to disable it until after TiVo Stream has completed setup.

NOTE: Refer to your router's manual or the manufacturer's website for instructions on changing your router's settings.

*I receive the error message on my TiVo App: 'Network Problem: TiVo Stream to DVR'*
This error message means that although the TiVo App can communicate with your DVR and your TiVo Stream on your local network, the TiVo DVR and TiVo Stream are unable to communicate with each other. This is likely an issue with Bonjour network discovery.

To resolve this issue:
1.Select Try again.
2.Powercycle your network router, DVR and TiVo Stream by unplugging their power cords, waiting 20 seconds, then plugging them in again.

NOTE: You can perform the restarts at the same time.
3.If the error continues, contact TiVo Customer Support for assistance.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

After countless hours of troubleshooting this with TiVo Tech Support, they came to the conclusion that the box had a "bad streaming chip".

I was skeptical, but agreed to have them exchange it. The new box arrived earlier this week, and now all is well and working perfectly.

Just thought I'd share this in case anybody else comes across this situation.

Thanks, again, for all the suggestions and troubleshooting tips.


----------

